# Any good Reflex bows



## bowhunter972 (Aug 25, 2005)

its made by hoyt so there good. lol. the only bad thing is there in 1inch draw incriments not 1/2 inch.


----------



## Bassmaster (Feb 24, 2006)

I knew it was made by Hoyt. Is it ANY different than a Hoyt in any way.


----------



## cactus kid (Feb 13, 2006)

limbs are different, strings are ****, and grip is wide. i own a reflex growler, cam and 1/2 and it did OK, but nothing to get excited about. For the price of a new reflex you could get a SLIGHTLY used (or even new) high end hoyt (or mathews, bow tech, ect) if you dont mind shooting an 05. but if your set on reflex, i like their new highlander.


----------



## Scrapeliner (Jan 23, 2006)

*agree with cactus kid*

I have been shooting a Reflex Gamegetter and the string is less than ideal, i am going to be replacing my string but haven't decided yet. Other than that i would have to say the Reflex line of bows are a good choice if price is the deciding factor for you as it was for me, i plan on harvesting some game with mine before upgrading to a Hoyt.


----------



## bowhunter972 (Aug 25, 2005)

if you were goingto pick up a superslam dont buy it and just buy a powertec. the only differance is the 1inch to 1/2 draw change,strings,hole in riser and the fact that no reflex is machined alluminum. i like a magneisium rizer anyway. it doesnt get as cold as the alluminum while hunting.


----------



## spanerman (Oct 23, 2005)

ul have to budjet for new strrings and cables:wink:


----------



## Bassmaster (Feb 24, 2006)

what about a buckskin is it a good bow.


----------

